# Saarbrücken Indoortrial am 8.3./9.3.



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2003)

wer kommt denn so alles zum indoortrial in saarbrücken, die teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt hab ich gehört.......wer kommtn alles??
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2003)

Also ein par aus Schatthausen kommen auf Jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (23. Februar 2003)

Aramis und ich haben uns angemeldet. Mal sehen ob wir nun genannt werden. Diesbezüglich müssten wir in den nächsten Tagen ne mail vom Jäckel bekommen.

Diese Veranstaltung geht allerdings vom 14.-16.03.03!
Freitag Training, Samstag Quali, Sonntag Finale! 

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2003)

@matze: joo danke, hab mich mit dem datum vertan
toto


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2003)

Toto, kommst du auch?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Februar 2003)

Hab mich auf jeden da genannt

...und müsste auch noch unter den 40 Startern sein.....somit bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2003)

Hm, ich freu mich jetzt schon so sehr drauf, wenn das nix wird, weiß ich echt nicht, wohin mit dem Frust. Aber wenn ich nicht mehr mit drin bin hat sich zumindest das Transport-Problem erledigt.

@Matze: Wenn das mit meiner Oma auch nix wird, dann find ich schon ne andere Lösung, also mach dir deswegen mal keine Platte


----------



## biketrialer (24. Februar 2003)

@aramis: also mit fahren den eigentlichen contest wohl weniger is wohl ziemlich spät sich da noch zu melden aber ich denke das ich vorbei schau da ne freundin von mir in saarbrücken wohnt und da werde ich mich einquatieren und dann können wir zusammen im training davor mal nen paar paletten rocken!!!!
 
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Februar 2003)

@ TOTO

Wer...du und deine Freundin  Na ob des gut geht 

Spaß beiseite...schlepp auf jeden Fall noch Chris mit, insofern das möglich ist 
Des wird bestimmt richtig fett!

Matze

Ach ja, mit der Anmeldung wird des bestimmt nix, da der Nennschluss gestern war...Vielleicht kannste dich noch nachnennen oder so...


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2003)

jo zukucken hätt ich auf jeden bock. mittfahren nich so, find des nich so toll wenn 20" und 26" zusammen fahren.. auch wenns nur zum fun is.. 
mal kucken ob ich hinfahr..vielleicht könnt ich da ja eventuell auch bei totos freundin.. also ich mein.. äh..


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

Wieso das? Ist doch immer gut, sich mal mit dem 'etwas anderen Trialbike' zu messen...

Man, bin ich fett geworden und Kondi habsch auch keine mehr. Da muss bis Saarbrücken unbedingt was gemacht werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2003)

naja ich finds trotzdem ********.. sin 2 versch. klassen die getrennt gehören weil man mit nem 20" einfach wesentliche Vorteile halt beim wettkampf... es sin nich umsonst letztes jahr so gut wie alle 20" gefahren in saarbrücken..


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2003)

Naja, wenn du mit dem 20"er im Wettkampf Vorteile hast, dann aber nur, weil die Sektionen für 20" gebaut sind.
Bin mal im Süden einen Lauf mitgefahren, ich glaube in Großhabersdorf, da waren die Sektionen an manchen Stellen so eng gesteckt, dass man mit dem Mtb wirklich kaum noch durchgekommen ist.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, finde ich, dass man mit dem Mtb schon einige Sachen besser zocken kann, vor allem wenns auf Höhe geht und man nur wenig anlauf hat.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Februar 2003)

naja kommt auch drauf an wie gut man fährt. wenn man sein 20" beherrscht hat man eigentlich immer vorteile, auch wenn die sektionen eher MTB mässig sind. Das rad is einfach wendiger, leichter, diese Vorteile kann man mit dem MTB fast nich ausgleichen. Deswegen fahren auch die meisten bei gemischten Wettkämpfen mit dem 20".


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Februar 2003)

Naja, Chris, du erwähntest eigentlich schon worauf es ankommt. Es kommt darauf an, wie man sein Bike beherrscht. Das manche Sektionen für 20" gebaut sind lässt sich sicherlich nicht abstreiten, aber bei unseren ODM Läufen vielen manchmal auch beide Klassen zusammen...Das wird schon. 
Vielleicht haben die bezüglich ihres 20"ers mehr Vorteile, aber die muss man auch nutzen. Ich mach mir da keinen Kopf...

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Februar 2003)

Matze 20 Zoll und 26Zoll zusammen heist nicht das sie nur die selben Sektionen fahren und eine im Weg stehen...

Sondern das ihre Wertung mit den 26Zollern... zusammen ist also da würds dann nicht geben 20Zoll grün und 26Zoll masters sondern nur grün/Masters...


Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

jo genau
Ich finds halt kacke wenn man mit den 20" dann in einer Wertung is. Ich denk man hat egal wie die sektionen aufgebaut sind mit dem 20" immer mehr Vorteile als mit nem MTB. Weils einfach wendiger und leichter is. Und im 20" is halt das Niveau ohnehin höher als bei 26" Ich bezieh das jetz alles auf Elite. Ich behaupte mal das unter den 20" Elite fahrern so gut wie alle z.b. 7 paletten sidehopen, 7-9 tretbunnyhop etc.  Aber unter den 26" können das meiner Erfahrung nach nur sehr wenige. Von daher sind die 20" fahrer schon allein durch ihr Können den 26" Fahrern einen Schritt vorraus. Wenn dann noch die Hindernisse eng gesteckt sind, dann hat man mit dem 26" fast keine Chance mehr was zu reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (25. Februar 2003)

dann würd ich vorschlagen, wir steigen jetzt alle auf 20" um und machen ne sammelbestellung vom Koxx 20"   

tobi


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

@Chris: So ganz bin ich da nicht deiner Meinung. Das hört sich an wie: "Mit dem 20"er kann man viel besser trialen!"


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

ne dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. 
Dass ein 20" agiler, wendiger und leichter is daran gibts nix zu rütteln. Und das is auch mit ein grund warum bei gemischten Wettkämpfen der Grossteil mit dem 20" fährt. 
Es geht mir vorallem darum dass das Niveau bei 20" höher is als bei 26" Inwiefern das hab ich schon erklärt. Und man hat allein dadurch einen Nachteil, weil die 20" fahrer von ihrem Grundkönnen her einfach mehr drauf haben. 
Klar is es geil wenn man 20" fahrern mal zeigen kann, dass das was sie machen auch mit dem MTB geht.. oder wenn man dann vielleicht sogar besser fährt als sie.. aber darauf kommst mir nich an. Ich fahr MTB und will mich mit andern MTB Fahrern messen. Deswegen find ich eine getrennte Wertung besser. Eigentlich sollte es komplett getrennt sein, auch von der art der sektionen her. Aber das is ja nich möglich hier im Süden.


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Februar 2003)

Also so richtig kann nich das nicht glauben. Auf dem Nennformular konnte man konkret ankreuzen MTB oder 20". Dementsprechend werden die sich schon Mühe geben, um nen Contest zu gestalten, der sowohl als auch fahrbar ist. Es kann ja sein, dass die Sektionen mehr auf 20" ausgerichtet sind, aber ne gewisse Tolleranz wird schon da sein. Das wäre ja sonst vollkommen unfair und man könnte das Ganze auch mit nur 20" ausschreiben...

Wenn es natürlich hart auf hart kommen sollte, dann würde ich es gerade gut finden, eenn viele 26" Fahrer mittrialen, damit man zeigen kann, dass das auch mitm MTB klappt  

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass für nen geübten Elite-26"-Trialer ein Sidehop auf 6-7 Palletten klappen sollte...oder halt nen Siedehop ausm Stand. 

Ich verstehe deine Argumente, Chris, aber wir werden es ja sehn. Jetzt darüber zu diskutieren hilft auch net...wir bereiten uns so gut vor wie es nur geh, um dann mit unserer Leistung zufrieden sein zu können. Nicht jeder peilt auch den 1. Platz im Finale an 

Matze


----------



## tobsen (25. Februar 2003)

also wer elite fährt, sollte schon 7 sidehopen.
is aber nur eine technik von vielen.


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Februar 2003)

also das mim  20-26° zusamen sehe ich auch schon eher als problem. Man kann es niemand recht machen wenn beide zusammen in der gleichen wertung fahren. Aber das ist ja im Süden daraus entstanden dass keine fahrer bei den MTB veranstaltungen teilnahmen. Ich bin die vorletzte saison komplett 20 und alle 4 sdm 26° gefahren und es wahren in meiner klasse(junioren 26°) teilweise außer mir kein fahrer da. da wurde pokale bestellt, bewirtet, toiletten organisiert etc und für was ? für max 15 fahrer. dann ist klar dass sich was ändert. Viele die beides fahren , wählen auch das 20° weil sie das schon von grund auf können. Bei uns im verein wir haben so ca 30 anfänger zwischen 4-12 jahren und die fahren alle 20°. Im Prinzip gibt es keinen MTB nachwuchs und das ist auch ein problem. 

Mit dem 20° fährt es sich in jungen jahren leichter und wenn man das 20° gewöhnt ist will man es nicht mehr so leicht gegen ein 20° eintauschen.
da es kaum mtb fahrer gibt wird sich dann auf die  20° spezialisiert. Und somit verdirbt man denen dann die laune. Dies war eigentlich die komplette saison 2002 so. 
Ärgerlich ist halt das vor 6 jahren noch 80 teilnehmer mtb fuhren und dieses zahl stark schrumpfte. siehe dm grießbach

also man muss eigentlich nur mehr fahrer zu den veranstaltungen schleppen und werbung auch in den corsscountry abteilungen etc 
e gibt nämlich eine klasse für crosscountryfahrer doch dieses angebot wurde soviel ich weiß nicht genutzt

so das sind mal einige hintergrundinformationen

@ tobsen also um ihm süden elite zu fahren musste keine 7 sidehop packen. wenn du sicher fährst un dich konzentrieren kannst ist viel besser.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Februar 2003)

Naja also 7 seitlich gehen ja noch........

>Und ich geb euch auch recht, dass ein 20" wendiger und agiler ist, jedoch steht das teil in vielen Situationen sowas von beschissen im vergleich zum 26" und ich denk mal 20" ist nur in Punkto HÖHE überlegen... doch bei technischen sachen steht das 26" besser(Bsp.:Tippen,Reißen)


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

@tommytrialer
jo! so seh ich das auch wie du das gesagt hast.. 

@matze
ich hab das jetz nich nur auf den saarbrücken lauf bezogen sondern allg. dass es halt ******** is wenn man in einer Wertung fährt und 20"/26" zusammen fahren.

klar hat ein 20" auch Nachteile im Verlgeich zum 26", aber die vorteile überwiegen.


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *@ tobsen also um ihm süden elite zu fahren musste keine 7 sidehop packen. wenn du sicher fährst un dich konzentrieren kannst ist viel besser. *



Endlich mal einer, der weiß wovon er spricht. Bei uns im Osten ist das nicht anders, sonst würd ich nämlich ganz schön alt aussehen (ich komme im Sidehop keine 7 Paletten hoch)

Wenn sich extra 26"-Läufe nicht lohnen, dann seit doch froh, dass es auch 26"-Fahrer gibt, die kein Problem damit haben, mit den 20"ern zusammen zu fahren. 

@Chris: Warum fährst du eigentlich 26"?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2003)

Man, Leute, denkt nicht drüber nach, 20, 26, oder 30"
Egal, habt euern Spaß, nutzt die Radgröße aus und flennt net rum!!! Das is meine Mienung!!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (25. Februar 2003)

bei der dm warn schöner 7er   der hat mich direkt angelächelt  

tobi


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Februar 2003)

wir streiten uns ja nicht wegen der radgröße sondern eher wegen der benachteiligung. ich fahr schon seit 1993 wettkämpfe und bin viele läufe mitgefahren weil meine eltern mich viel unterstützen. Und ich kann sagen früher gab es eine klare unterscheidung zwischen mtb und 20°. Und früher konnte man mim mtb fahren. wenn ich nur an fürstenhagen und so denke.
vielleicht war jemand dort. da wars einfach geil!
heute bei ner sdm haste kaum platzt mim mtb in den sektionen und dann kommt es halt zu konflikten. teilweise war es sogar so dass man einen fuß setzten mußte ums rad zu drehen und das ist eben blöd, vorallem wenn das für einen ergeizigen fahrer punkte kostet. 
aber im prinzip ist es unnötig über solche sachen zu streiten!

ioch hofe nur es kommen diesmal mehr fahrer zur dm und nicht nur 20 wie nach grießbach. also wenn ihr zeit hab richtet euchs ein sonst sehe ich nich kommen das bald eine gemeinsame dm gibt, was in niemanden seinem interesse steht.


----------



## biketrialer (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *mal kucken ob ich hinfahr..vielleicht könnt ich da ja eventuell auch bei totos freundin.. also ich mein.. äh..   *



is klar........freundin und ich im körbchen.....

 

und chris und tobi auf dem sofa im wohnzimmer  

toto


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

@aramis
was soll die Frage? Ich fahr 26" weil es mir besser gefällt. es is individueller, man kann mehr am rad machen und beim MTB sind die techniken einfach smoother und stylischer, wenn mans kann. Mir gefällt 20" einfach nich. Bin auch über 2-3  Jahre 20" gefahren samt wettkämpfe. Also weiss ich schon wovon ich sprech.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

@toto

nene, du hast da glaub ich was falsch verstanden...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Februar 2003)

Find ich auch... 20" kann ja jeder fahren....aber das ganze mit nem 26" kommt irgendwie spektakulärer.....


----------



## tobsen (25. Februar 2003)

genau, 26" is nämlich was für die grossen  
tobi


----------



## ey-le-an (25. Februar 2003)

ausserdem ist ja ein 20" ein "spezialfahrrad", und wir wollen doch nicht, dass die leute denken, dass man das nur kann, was man kann, wegen dem "spezialfahrrad" kann, mit dem die leute das eben auch können würden.


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

Die Frage war ja nicht böse gemeint! Ich bin von Anfang an Mtb gefahren, deswegen kann ich das vielleicht nicht so recht nachvollziehen.
Ich vergleiche beim Wettkampf oft die Punktzahlen mit denen der 20"er und meist kann ich da keine Benachteiligung erkennen. Wir fahren zwar unterschiedliche Wertungen aber meistens schon in den gleichen Sektionen wie die 20"er. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bei den Läufen, die ich im Süden mitgefahren bin, schon gemerkt habe, dass die Sektionen sehr eng gebaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

wenn ich die gleichen sektionen wie die 20" fahren müsste aber trotzdem getrennte wertung is, dann würd mir das taugen. Alles andere find ich shit.. is meine Meinung..
versteh ich nich warum man das hier im Süden nich so macht:
an beiden Tagen kann man sich aussuchen was man fährt. Und der der halt um die SDM 26" mitfahren will der muss halt 26" fahren. Und das gleiche mit 20" so einfach is das. Zwar gleiche Sektionen, aber getrennte wertung!


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

Jop, so ungefähr ist das bei uns. Entweder wir fahren alle an einem Tag in den gleichen Sektionen mit getrennter Wertung oder am Samstag fahren die 20"er und am Sonntag die 26"er. Im letzteren Fall wird für den Sonntag hier und da noch n bissl weiträumiger gesteckt.

TommyTrialer hat ja eben gesagt, bei euch würde sich eine getrennte Wertung nicht lohnen. Es macht sich doch blöd, wenn bei der Siegerehrung gerade mal 2 Mann auf dem Treppchen stehen, oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

was sich nich lohnt bzw. nich mehr lohnt is den 26" lauf an einem andern tag als 20" zu machen, wie früher halt. Weil keine sau zu 26" kommt. aber wenn man wie jetz zusammen fährt aber getrennte wertung dann passt das schon. Mei und dann stehn halt nur 2 aufm Treppchen.. mal was anderes als immer drei..


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. Februar 2003)

Ist die Wertung in Saarbrücken denn nun überhaupt getrennt???


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Februar 2003)

also letztes jahr war sie nicht getrennt, aber da war der jan der einzige mtb-ler. Aber ich denke dieses jahr gibts auch keine Unterscheidung. Das bedeutet 20° und 26° in einer klasse


----------



## aramis (27. Februar 2003)

Hab gerade meine Nennbstätigung erhalten Wenn ich so sehe, wer alles in meiner Klasse startet...   naja, das wird wohl nicht so toll für mich. Warum hab ich mich auch nicht bei Expert eingetragen???

Jetzt habsch auf einmal extemen Bammel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (27. Februar 2003)

asdf


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Februar 2003)

Bor ich hab mir auch grad die liste Reingezogen.....tschau ich hoffe mal die machen wenigstens in der Elite Klasse ne Trennung zwischen 20" und 26" machen.....

@Aramis....>also so viel zu dem was ich vorher so von mir gelassen hab bezüglich der Quali....

>Ich kenn da viele nicht.... schreiben mal bloß die Zahlen von denen die Krass drauf sind´.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Februar 2003)

Aramis....kneifen ist nicht.....entweder du bist ein Elitefahrer oder nicht und bloß weil da n par gute Namen auf der Liste stehen......... ich weiß auch das ich bestimmt am Sonntag nicht fahren werde....(obwohl man erstmal sehen muss)...trotzdem lass ichs drauf ankommen.....>Expert bringt dich mit deinem Leistungsstand im Trial nämlich nicht weiter....denke ich


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Februar 2003)

Na eigentlich 

In meiner Klasse fahren wir zu zweit MTB  
Da gibts doch net....gegen Marco Thomä ....Das ist doch unfair. Jetzt krieg ich, obwohl ich nur die 2. Klasse fahre auch Bammel....
Naja, ihr Elitefahrer seit ja schon am Arsch mit den ganzen 20"ern, aber des wird schon. Robi hat die richtige Einstellung Aramis! Kneifen ist net, denn sonst weiß ich net, wie ich hinkommen soll  

@ Tommytrialer

Sag mal, hast du noch nen Bruder? Matthias?
Und du kennst dich doch da besser aus...Fährt da jeder (Jugend/EXPERT/Schüler) die gleiche Klasse? 

So jetzt muss ich noch trainieren...ich will unter die 1. 10!

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Februar 2003)

macht euch ma nich ins hemd.. ich musste auf der EM in Frankreich gegen Caisso, Vinco etc. fahren. DAS is ne Konkurrenz


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Februar 2003)

Ich hatte gestern nochmal mit dem Herrn Jäckel von dort telefoniert......> der meinte, dass der schwierigkeitsgrad bei 

>Elite zwischen gelb und rot liegt,
>Expert zwischen grün und Rot,
>U13 zwischen blau und grün........

@Matze> ich glaub da wirst auch ganzschön was zu tun haben......

Und ne Klassen Teilung(20"/26) gibts auch nicht...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Februar 2003)

also in der jugend/schüler/Experten klasse wird woll wieder der thomä gewinnen. bestimmt so wie letztes jahr mit alles 0. mein bruder war mal besser wie der thomä aber seit der marco so groß und kräftig geworden ist hat er ihn überholt. abe ich schätze meinen bruder schon so ein das er aufs treppchen kommt. der max schrom un der mike kegel sind acuh nicht schlecht. aber sonst da fahren zum teil 11 jährige mit( julian peter). also matze streng dich an dann wird das mim finale was. Ich denke auf 5 oder  6 platz müsstest du es packen. 

Zur elite klasse
klar ist eigentlich das der sieg zwischen dem öhler und dem straube ausgemacht wird.
dann kommt so ne sparte mit fast 10 fahren wo ich ungefähr gleich gut einschätze
Nummern : 003, 004, 005, 006, 007, 008, 009, 010, 011,

also wird bestimmt ein cooler wttkampf, ich bin schon richtig heiß


----------



## aramis (28. Februar 2003)

Was ich hier so höre gefällt mir gar nicht...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Februar 2003)

@ aramis

kannste mal dein latein zeugs überstzten
würd gern wissen was da steht?kannst uns (nicht lateiner) nicht im dunkeln stehen lassen.


----------



## aramis (28. Februar 2003)

Nö, dann ist ja der ganze Geheimnis-Effekt weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

neue weltordung

und...Magnus ab integro seclorum nascitur ordo, naja weiß ich nicht so richtig.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Februar 2003)

Wer (mal abgesehen von Matze Aramis und mir) fährt denn nun in Saarbrücken noch alles mit???


----------



## biketrialer (1. März 2003)

also ich werd vielleicht mal vorbeischaun werd mich heut erst mal mit dem biketrialer treffen und das mal klären wenn ich vorbeikommen sollte dann erst samstagnachmittag und sonntag
früher gehts net!
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (10. März 2003)

Hiho,

hat sich hier jemand eventuell noch mal Gedanken gemacht, ob er nach Saarbrücken fährt oda net? Ich mein zum zugucken? Chris? Klappt des nu? Nach den Contests finden wir bestimmt noch wat zum trialen!.....

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2003)

also wenn trockenes wetter am sonntag is dann werd ich  im felsenmeer oder in grossheubach sein!!!
wenn krass regnet dann evtl. saarbrücken
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2003)

hm also am 15. muss ich arbeiten seh ich grad.. wenn dann komm ich nur am sonntag. Aber ob ich da schon trialen kann weiss ich noch nich.. bin heut mit dem rechten fuss zum zweiten mal auf dieselbe art umgeknickt.. des dauert jetz wieder 1-2 wochen bis des wieder fit is.. SCHEISS HEBO GAMMEL BAUERN SCHUHE, da hat man n super seitenhalt..  hab heut die monty bekommen. die sin end bequem und sitzen wie angegossen. Echt geil die dinger und sin nich so globig wie die hebo.. sehn bissl lustig aus die Schuhe aber egal..


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2003)

die hebos sind ja regelrecht verfault 
willkommen im monty kasperle schuh club 
leg die haxe ma hoch dann passt das bis sonntag, wenn geiles wetter is hab ich kein bock auf halle und zuglotzen
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2003)

jo hoffentlich wird das bis SO wieder..
 die hebo sin heut gleich in die Mülltonne gewandert..
die monty sin sowas von bequem und end leicht, die spürst fast gar nich am fuss.. viel besser als die Hebo


----------



## aramis (10. März 2003)

Na wenn das mal keine geilen Schuhe sind! 







Naja, ich musste schon arg mit mir kämpfen, um mich mit der Optik der Hebos anzufreunden. Aber die Montys sehen wirklich zu bescheiden aus, sorry. Die bunten Farben und dann dieses riesige MONTY-Schild, ne ne ne  Mit mir nicht! Da können die noch so bequem sein!

Aber eins ist wohl klar, von der Qualität  sind die bestimmt besser als die Hebos, denn schlechter gehts da nicht mehr...

Hoffentlich kommt da bald ne anständige Alternative, denn nochmal hole ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die Hebos nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2003)

jo vom design her sin die montys nich der hit, das is klar. aber besser als die hebo auf jeden fall, und wie gesagt die quali is auch besser bei den montys. die hebos bekommt man beim krumbiegel gar ncihj mehr und der göhrig verkauft die auch nich mehr..


----------



## ey-le-an (10. März 2003)

die try-all schuhe sehen goil aus.


----------



## ChrisKing (10. März 2003)

naja die sin auch so globig wie die hebo.. geschmackssache


----------



## tommytrialer (13. März 2003)

ach gott jungs freu ich mich aufs hallentrial. wollte nur nochmal fragen wer alles aus dem forum kommt?

soviel ich mitbekommen habe: aramis, matze, robi c double, ugly uwe!
wer kommt von den anderen jetzt? toto max biketrialer etc

achja vorhin war ich beim lorenz und der hat den neuen 2003 rahmen(26°) fertig. den wird er am wochenende auch dabei haben. des rad ist hammer geil. am liebsten hätte ich es selbst mitgenommen 

gruß thomas


----------



## biketrialer (13. März 2003)

also ich werd am samstag nachmittag im felsenmeer sein und am sonntag in grossheubach......es soll schließlich geiles sonniges wetter werden 
die sollten den hallentrial lieber ma im winter machen so im dezember oder januar! jetzt bei dem geilen wetter hab ich kein bock auf hallentrial, da bin ich lieber naturtrialmässig unterwegs!!!!!
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2003)

@ TOTO

meine Meinung 

@ Tommy

Geil...der 2003er Hoffmann 26"...den muss ich sehen. Ist natürlich ne geile Gelegheit für den Lorenz den Rahmen auf der Messe zu präsentieren.
I freu mi  villeicht!!!!!!!!!!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (13. März 2003)

yeah, grossheubach is gut. hoffentlich hab ich bis zum WE meine kurbeln wieder...

tobi


----------



## biketrialer (13. März 2003)

@tobsen: sieh zu das das dann ma klappt, das wetter soll voll sonnig werden!
 bring die atemschutzmaske und den gehörschutz mit  
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2003)

na dann viel spaß mitner vollmaske und trialen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. März 2003)

@tommytrialer.....>bist du der Thomas Mrohs???

>Sag mal sollte man nochmal Flexen falls es da ne wasserfallsektion gibt???


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2003)

Jepp genau das isser 

Wasserfallsektionen???   Du hast wohl zu viel Mototrial in letzter Zeit gesehen...ich denke mal net, dass dort Wassersektionen aufgebaut werden...das wäre ja nen Ding 

Bis morgen oder spätestens Samstag!
Matze


----------



## tobsen (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *@tobsen: sieh zu das das dann ma klappt, das wetter soll voll sonnig werden!
> bring die atemschutzmaske und den gehörschutz mit
> toto *



da nehm ich lieber ne packung würfelzucker mit   macht sich gut im tank  

greeez
tobi


----------



## tommytrialer (13. März 2003)

also ich flex nimmer. meine felge is über den winter blitze blank geworden. achso, jo wie matze schon gesagt hat der thomas mrohs des bin ich. und ich glaube ned das es einen wasserfall gibt, wäre zwar übelst geil aber dass letzte jahr waren colaflaschen das einzige flüssige


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. März 2003)

Fährst du überhaupt noch 26"????denn ich glaub du bist doch dieses Jahr DM in Griesbach(Junioren)mitgefahren....

>wie lang fährst schon...und wie alt biste???


----------



## tommytrialer (13. März 2003)

jo bin letztes jahr mit einem geliehenem 26° monty junioren mitgefahren. war dritter. bist du dort auch mitgefahren wenn ja welche klasse?
ich hab am 1 mai 1992 eine trialshow gesehen. dann bin ich im juni 92 zum msc schatthausen gekommen und seit dem fahr ich.
hab also damals noch die wm 92 in schatthausen gesehen. des waren noch zeiten.
bin ende februar 18 geworden. also 85 jahrgang und hab mit 7 angefangen zu trialen.

bin für die mtb dm gemeldet hab aber nu kein rad. ich werde versuchen mir wieder irgendeins zu leihen. denn durch füherschein hab ich im moment kein geld. aber bin heute wie gesagt mim neuen 26° hoffmann gefahren, des hätte ich am liebsten mitgenommen. aber als schüler muss ich leider etwas länger sparen um mir ein 26° zu finanzieren
früher hatte ich mal eins aber das hab ich ich 1999 verkauft. ab 99 leih ich mir immer 26° räder für die dm.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. März 2003)

Naja ich Fahr seid knapp 3 Jahren.....und bei der DM bin ich letztes jahr zum ersten mal mit gefahren.....(Expert)>aber das fandsch ni so goil .... darum dieses Jahr Junioren....
>Cool da sehen wir uns Übermorgen ja......

>>Ach ja bin 16...(86er)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (15. März 2003)

hab gedacht ich mach mal ein zwischenbericht vom indoor.
also war cool heute. gute atmosphere und tolle sektionen.
fahrerfeld war auch gut. 
hier mal ein bild von der forum crew


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2003)

also derda mit helm is glaube der aramis und wers der rest!?


----------



## LoonSky (16. März 2003)

gibbet eigentlich ne seite von der veranstaltung?


----------



## Trialmatze (16. März 2003)

@ Tommy 


Du hast doch auch viel Pics gemacht. Kannst du die irgendwo hochladen?

@ Loon Sky

Wart mal noch nen bisl! Da waren viele Fotografen. Ich habe dem Jäckel schon ne Mail geschrieben.

@ Ronny

Jepp, mit Helm > Aramis. Der daneben ist Uwe Fränkel, der sich vielleicht nen paar Feinde gemacht hat... war ne lustige Aktion. Er bangte nämlich um den Finaleinzug! Der Fahrer, der ihm hinderlich werden könnte, fuhr dann die Sektion, stürzte ab und kam net in's Finale. In dem Moment, als er runterfiel schrie Uwe laut "JAAAAAAAAA" und freute sich extrem. Danach kam nen dickes "ENTSCHULDIGUNG"  Der Moment war ziemlich lustig, da der so spontan kam. Naja einige guckten dann genauso erfreut, aber andere guckten dann etwas schief und verdutzt!
Ach ja und der mit der blauen Michelin Mütze, dass ist der wahrscheinlich traurigste Trialer der ganzen Veranstaltung...ICH! 
Ich war total aufgeregt und bekam das net in den Griff. Somit machte ich 14 Punkte und somit einen zuviel, für den Finaleinzug. Ich hätte mich selbst verdreschen können. Stundenlang habe ich dann gehofft, dass es in der 2. Gruppe ein paar gibt, die auch etwas mehr abkacken. Aber dem war net so! Ich wurde wegen einem Punkt zuviel, als 11., net in's Finale gelassen. Das war ja schon traurig genug, aber der Robi setzt grad noch eins drauf!
Er schrieb mir gerade ne SMS und sagte, dass ich heute doch hätte fahren können, da ein Finalteilnehmer ausfiel  Das gibt mir den Rest, da ich mir die Stunden vor der Entscheidung nichts sehnlicher gewünscht hatte, als meine Fehler aus der Quali im Finale wieder wegzumachen, da ich sonst net so wackelig bin...naja es hat wahrscheinlich net sein sollen 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

Ahja dacht ich mir doch das ich denda irgendwoher kenne.


Dann wars wohl nichtso schwer da Mtze? Oder ich sagmal Optimal irgendwo!?

Wegen schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen grün und rot...


Ronny


----------



## aramis (16. März 2003)

Die Jugend/Schüler/Experten - Spur konnte man echt vergessen, das war wohl eher zwischen blau und grün oder so.
Elite/Junioren/Master war dafür um so deftiger. Da gab´s eine Stelle, dort bin ich ja nichtmal zu Fuß hochgekommen (man musste einen Mords-Sidehop auf das Dach von einem Bagger ziehen. Das Meiste ging ganz gut und hat auch super Spass gemacht aber an ein paar Knackpunkten hab ich gemerkt das es bei mir zu Elite eben doch noch n bissl fehlt.

Alles in allem war das eine geile Veranstaltung. Durch das hohe Niveau konnte ich Sachen aus mir rausholen, an die hätte ich davor nichtmal gedacht.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

Na die sachen holst ja auch raus wenn du ne woche nicht aufs klo warst, oder wie war des in irgednnem thread!?


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

hab gerade nen link bekommen wo bilder vom herrn schreiter drauf sind...

http://[email protected]/


----------



## tommytrialer (16. März 2003)

also das wochenende ist vorbei. war ganz gut fand ich
war ja auch 3ter. 
zum thema schwierigskeitgrad, war doch in den U11/13 recht einfach.
auch die jugend/schüler/expertenklasse war recht einfach. mein bruder hat in der quali komplett null und im finale  1 punkt gemacht was ich nie gedacht hätte. 
elite war schon ziemlich schwer. vorallem kabeltrommelsektion und bagger. matze für dich wars wirklich hart du wärst aufgrund ner verletzung des  2ten nachgerückt. aber ich hab dich ein paar mal gefilmt kannst es dir dann ja mal anschauen. warst wirklich nervös aber du fährst ja auch nicht so lang und da ist das ja klar.

also bilder hab ich nur wenige gemacht(hab so nen camcorder wo man paralell bilder machen kann)
aber gefilmt hab ich viel so ca 2 1/2 stunden. mit robi hab ich ausgemacht das ich ihm das auf cd mache und im schicke. jetzt ist die frage ob er es an euch weiterleiten kann oder ich euch(Matze aramis) auch eine kopie schigg.außerdem werde ich noch ein paar kurzvideos machen und die dann für alle bereitstellen.ich denke im lauf der woche wird auch auf www.trialsport-saar.de bilder und ergebnisliste bereitliegen.

und der robi fischer der fährt zum hallentrial um deutschbuch zu lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (16. März 2003)

endgoil, habe mir mal die pix angeschaut. vom jan sind auch 4 oder so dabei. wie immer graue bärentatzenhose und er war mit seinem neuen bike unterwegs. muss dem mal mailen, wie er abgeschnitten hat.

@tommytrialer: konkret, 3. platz.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. März 2003)

Also allgemein kann man sagen das das Wochenende recht gut war...das einzige was nicht so toll war war das Ergebniss(aus meiner Sicht)>das stinkt mir auch übel das ich nicht im Final war, habs immer der Holzsektion weggeworfen....naja kann man nix machen.Hat mich aber gefreut das ich soweit die Sektionen ganz gut überstanden hab.
>Nun erstmal noch Respekt an Tommy sowie die Ann Christin Bettenhausen und den Julian Peters...

@Tommy> meine Adresse 

> Robert Fischer; Kaditzer Strasse 11; 01445 Radebeul

Ich hoff doch mal das wir uns bei der DM sehen und ich ne bessere Figur mache ...bis dahin tu ich noch bissl trainieren und auch mal bissl Elite erfahrung sammeln....


----------



## LoonSky (17. März 2003)

bekomm ich auch die CD? Bitte bitte! Zahl auch was dafür....

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

oh, mach mal einer nen ftp auf oder upps irgendwo hin.


----------



## aramis (17. März 2003)

oh man,
Leute, warum lernt ihr nicht aus Fehlern? Macht sowas doch am besten gleich per pm. Sonst möchte am Ende das ganze Forum die CD haben und da reicht ein Packen Rohlinge bestimmt nicht aus.

Naja, auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für das Angebot. Was mich und Matze angeht sag ich jetzt einfach mal, es reich auch aus, wenn einer von uns beiden die CD bekommt. Der kann ja dann ne Kopie für den anderen machen, so dass sich der Aufwand etwas verteilt und nicht nur an dir hängen bleibt, Tommy.


----------



## tommytrialer (17. März 2003)

also ich mach 2 cds eine für leipzig(sprich matze, dem werde ich sie schicken) und eine für robi. 
@ aramis du hast ja bestimmt dsl und kannst nen ftp aufmachen oder? weil ich hab nur 56k modem und kann sie nicht zum download freistellen. also von mir hast du dann meine zustimmung um das gefilmte weiterzuverbreiten u7nd zu veröffentlichen

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (17. März 2003)

kuhle Sache


----------



## aramis (17. März 2003)

Aber wenn du eine für Matze machst, solltest du sie vielleicht doch lieber nach Weißenfels schicken...


----------



## Trialmatze (17. März 2003)

Mensch Tommy ich hab dir doch meine Addy geschickt  Schick die CD nach Weißenfels! Ich mache Aramis dann ne Kopie...

Tommy = 

Matze


----------



## tommytrialer (17. März 2003)

ich weis, hab deine email bekommen. hab halt mit leipzig euch beide angesprochen. wollte den aramis ja auch einbeziehen.
ich denke sogar das ich das zeug schon früher als freitag fertig habe.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. März 2003)

mach doch nen shop auf und verkauf die cd für 5 euro oderso


----------

